# Will Freebsd support Pine Trail (next Atom processor)



## everypot (Aug 2, 2009)

Would like to install fb on such a netbook.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, so long as it is i386 or amd64 instruction set, I have no idea why it would not be supported.

If you're talking about CPU specific optimisations from the compiler, the answer is probably lurking somewhere between clang/llvm and gpl3.


----------

